# something wrong with Soda Forum???



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

i keep trying to make a post but it says ........Either the feature is disabled or you dont have sufficient permission....................is it just my computer??[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

Try logging out and logging in again..


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ok[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

it didnt work[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

So, are you not able to access the sodas forum at all?


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

i can access it..........i hit new post,it comes up.....i put in the title and message.........hit ok,and a blue screen comes up and says........This feature id disabled or you don not have sufficient permission..........i dont think its my computer because i just posted a thread in General Chat About Bottles


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

That's pretty weird, Carb.. I never heard of such a malfunction. Maybe you exceeded your lifetime smiley allowance? Next you oughta try restarting your 'puter...


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ill try to post again tomorrow.............ill let you know if it doent work........[][][8|][][][][].............nope..........not yet[][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

..can you reply to messages in that forum? try mine: TESTING


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

yep...........ill try posting again[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

..maybe you just timed out while posting ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

..you might also wanna check for squirrels chewing on your cable wire.. [&:]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

it wasnt a long message...........only like 2 sentences[8|][8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..you might also wanna check for squirrels chewing on your cable wire.. [&:]


 ya just had to throw that in didnt ya???[8|][8|][][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

i just tried again and it finally worked............all i did this time was post a smiley........so maybe i did time out??i dont think so though as it only took 30 seconds to type it...........hmmmm............hopefully i wont have any more problems[8|][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm trying to solve a mystery, Carb.. until we eliminate that as a possibility, it is still a possibility.. especially with the track record you have in Squirleyville... []


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

[8|][8|] we need a smiley looking down shaking its head wondering"what is wrong with that guy??"[][][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

[]^^^^^^[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ok...........now it wont let me reply to the thread i finally posted to put pics up..............its doing the same thing as before[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

Who knows what the dickens is going on with that.. try again tomorrow, I guess.. I reviewed your membership status, everything is kosher there.. it is likely a local service hiccup..


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ok..........ill see if it works tomorrow........thanx[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 22, 2011)

I have had it do this to me a few times.  Not logged on for very long and have been active, put in a quick reply and between the time I ht Post Reply and Post after I have typed it, it logged me off.  I wasn't idle at all prior so who knows.  A bug...


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

i cant stay logged in to this place for more than 15 minutes..........ive probably logged in 5 times in the last couple hours......[8|][8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2011)

Darn electronics!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

Did your computer get an update recently?  ..an antivirus, antispam, anticookie thang?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

Eric those are awesome!! []


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

i have no idea.[8|]...........i just thought that was supposed to happen[8|]...........although it does get annoying somrtimes.[]...........P.S. i just logged in again[8|][8|][][][]..........oh.........and peejrey got the bottle[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

Carb, if you can start a thread in another forum, like this one, I could move it to the place where it belongs.. but you should not be getting bumped off here at all, I think it's a firewall setting issue..


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ok,if i cant post it tomorrow ill post it here and let you move it..........thanx


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 22, 2011)

You may have your browser set to disable cookies... Look into fixing that, it will enable you to stay logged in FOREVER! Or until you decide to log out.


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

_stop talking computers!!!!.............you confusing me!!_............seriously.........i know NOTHING about computers[8|][&:][&:][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm compelled to believe you Carb.. [8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

you should............i guess i got a new nickname now............actually this isnt the login i would have chose..........my mom was helping me register(again.........i know nothing[&:][&:])she thought you had to use your email i guess so she put in carobran and i dint feel like changing it so here i am[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

Well now that is a pity. !

 I could change it for you, but I would have to give you a new password too. When you log in under the new username, you can change your password again, because God knows I don't want to know your password..


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> That's pretty weird, Carb.. I never heard of such a malfunction. Maybe you exceeded your lifetime smiley allowance? Next you oughta try restarting your 'puter...


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Darn!! Thatsa good one, how many smiley faces do we get here inna lifetime???????


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 22, 2011)

You're 16... Your mom knows more about computers than you do... I'm inclined to say you're a lost cause... [8D][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> You're 16... Your mom knows more about computers than you do... I'm inclined to say you're a lost cause... [8D][]


 who says im 16??(i aint)


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Well now that is a pity. !
> 
> I could change it for you, but I would have to give you a new password too. When you log in under the new username, you can change your password again, because God knows I don't want to know your password..


 could i still keep my status??..........number of posts etc.?[8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 22, 2011)

You're right, probably more like 12... []


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> You're 16... Your mom knows more about computers than you do... I'm inclined to say you're a lost cause... [8D][]


 [][] The Boy isnt too bad with computers, he knows how to post pics, I cant do that let alone even upload pics to my computer and I am 68. Old dogs can't learn new tricks????????


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ill give you a hint..........i can read.............but i cant vote[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I believe so.. anyway we gotta find out so let's do it! []


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx..........(although i couldnt for the first 2 months i was on here)


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how might we go about this???[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

You tell me what you want your new username to be, and I change it to that one. THen, I will email you the new password. You check your email, get the new password, and log on with your new username and password. As far as I can tell, all of your posts will still be there, but I am not certain about that.. I never tried this before..


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

i sure hope so[][] only 9,000 more before i hit 10,000[][]ill think about it and let you know tomorrow..............if i change my username ill post it in General chat so yall will know i havent left forever(like thats gonna happen)[][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

I just tested it and it works, so don't worry about getting any of your stuff erased.. []


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I just tested it and it works, so don't worry about getting any of your stuff erased.. []


 [] And the plot thickens.........


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ok,now i gotta think of a new user name............is there a limit on the letters??[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^^^[8|][8|][][][]^^^...........again.........we need that smiley[][]


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> ok,now i gotta think of a new user name............is there a limit on the letters??[8|]


 [] Just do your old one backwards......Narborac


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

How about: TEENAGEMUTANTNINJAKOSKIUSKOMISSISSIPPIBOTTLEKID ..?


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> How about: TEENAGEMUTANTNINJAKOSKIUSKOMISSISSIPPIBOTTLEKID ..?


 [][] Boy! That'd be fun to type..............


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 22, 2011)

XxX 1337 SQ1RR3L HUNT3ROBRAN XxX


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2011)

> Look into fixing that, it will enable you to stay logged in FOREVER! Or until you decide to log out.


Cookies here are stale in 5 days and totally disintegrate in a week. It ain't that anyway. I suspect a temporary glitch and no need to panic unless you really feel a want.


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

its done this ever since i registered[8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

It's a firewall issue..


----------



## carobran (Sep 22, 2011)

ok[8|][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2011)

> It's a firewall issue..


I'm not on board with that yet. 
 For some reason I thought you were an old time member but now I see it's been a few months. I guess I got used to your name.
 What OS are you using? Is it Windows? Mac OSX, Linux, BSD etc can be problematic? What's your Browser IE, Firefox, Chrome, Opera etc. 
 I have never heard of the message your getting but I suspect an internal issue.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2011)

Also, I here it's not real good with phones yet either.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 22, 2011)

Carobran your not nuts at least in as far as this soda forum posting goes .......................................all other bets are off though.[] 

 Download the latest greatest version of java its free right here.  http://java.com/en/   This should help as most web designers incorporate a ton of java script into their web design nowadays and a lot of the posting errors and other timeout issues experienced at this forum are java related.

 When you mouse over the main forum page on all of the various bottle sections notice what is different about the soda and Reproduction bottles forums web addresses from the others.This is how the soda section address shows up on my computer using fire fox and Explorer so it is not an operating system issue.The problem may lie with the way this forum presents the page to all of us.The extra dashes  --  after Sodas, the percent sign and the letter C  %2C   before -Paper-Label-and-ACLs and again the percent and 25  %25  before the forward slash /forumid-15/tt.htm 

 Here is the way the web address is presented to my computer using either Firefox or internet explorer.  

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Sodas---Embossed%2C-Paper-Label-and-ACLs%25/forumid-15/tt.htm

 Change the above address to this address below, by eliminating the extra fonts .

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Sodas-Embossed-Paper-Label-and-ACL/forumid-15/tt.htm

 Now try to post. If you have updated your java and tried this solution and are still having issues try using a public proxy server.I think taking the above steps should help as I had the same issue as you when I tried to post in the soda section and changing the address remedied the problem.

 I believe the web master has some tweaking to do on this site. I noticed the Reproduction bottles section has the same issue in its address.

 Branden see if you can post in this section also

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Reproduction-bottles-and-jars%25/forumid-32/tt.htm

 If you cant change it to this.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Reproduction-bottles-and-jars/forumid-32/tt.htm

 Good luck.


----------



## carobran (Sep 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well,its letting me post now..........i didnt do anything to the firewall or whatever yall are talking about,just went and posted...........hopefully it was just a temporary thing[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 1, 2011)

i dont know if this has anything to do with my problem on the soda forum...........but ive tried emailing 2 members by clicking on the envelope under their status and i cant email the................could they just have it set where thy cant receive emails from here??[8|][8|]


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i dont know if this has anything to do with my problem on the soda forum...........but ive tried emailing 2 members by clicking on the envelope under their status and i cant email the................could they just have it set where thy cant receive emails from here??[8|][8|]


 If theres an envelope they accept e-mails, I have a feeling you're clicking on the add members to my contact list icon...[8|][&:][:-][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 1, 2011)

no,im clicking on the email..........i type the message and hit ok,it says that the message has been forwarded successfully................then,a few seconds later,i get a email saying something about how the message cannot be sent...........[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2011)

sounds like something for your mentor to help with tomorrow, unless he's still awake...[]


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2011)

Very possible they don't accept e-mails from here, click on the users name and see if you can send an e-mail that way....[:-]


----------



## carobran (Oct 1, 2011)

already tried viwewing their profile,it didnt work..............._and this is about a local hutch................MUST............MAKE.............CONTACT!!!![][][8|].........[][]_


----------



## LC (Oct 1, 2011)

Is there a *contact administeration link* that you can click to go through them to see if there is a problem with the site ? Or have you already tried that ??


----------



## carobran (Oct 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> Is there a *contact administeration link* that you can click to go through them to see if there is a problem with the site ? Or have you already tried that ??


 there is............and i havent tried it...............anyway...............cyberdigger is viewing this so he should be able to help(_you caaaaannnn heeelp cant you?!?)........._P.S.  I KNEW YOU COULDNT STAY AWAY VERY LONG............YOUR ADDICTED................_AND I GOTTA GET THAT BOTTLE!!!!!!!!_


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2011)

I sure wish I could help.. try sending a PM...


----------



## carobran (Oct 1, 2011)

i will..........i wanted to email him though.............he doesnt get on too often..........and i gotta get thet bottle before i blow all my funds at the flea market...........oh..........and im sending you a pm[8|][]


----------

